# fat under the collar



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Nicky has a lipoma on the side of his neck, its small enough that you cant really notice it unless he turns his head to the other side, maybe a small egg size but flattened out a little bit. Thing is, on walks, his 1" wide nylon collar is right over it and it gets a fair amount of pressure on it. If I had to guess, I'd say it doesnt bother him but it does bother me. (he does not react at all when I palp it). It hasnt changed in size since I noticed it 5 weeks ago. Is this a problem?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

try using a harness on him instead for your walks, at home let him go naked. It can't hurt to keep it from rubbing and then it won't rub you the wrong way either..... :heh:


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

ditto on the harness. knowing what I now know about the dangers of collars, I prefer to walk/train all dogs in a harness.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Rvent said:


> try using a harness on him instead for your walks, at home let him go naked. It can't hurt to keep it from rubbing and then it won't rub you the wrong way either..... :heh:


This is just right. Let him go naked when he's at home. Also, if you are not tight on the budget, try to purchase a harness. I guess $20+ won't hurt your wallet and, your dog would be better.


----------

